# maternity leave in UAE



## EMG (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,

I know that maternity leave is 45 days in UAE. but does anyone know whether there is any legal obligation in terms of working conditions after you come back from maternity leave.(i.e. flexible working hours, part time or do you have to work full time, etc)

Thanks in advance


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Legally, I'm pretty sure you are entitled 1 hour off of each day while you are nursing, which would take you up to 2 years after giving birth. Part time is a strange concept in the UAE-especially if they've brought you over from another country for employment purposes. If you're living in the UAE already and on a spousal sponsorship you might find that your employer is more easy-going. Some less reputable employers don't like it when you take all the days that you're entitled to. I worked for a school that only allowed 2 weeks for maternity leave. When a colleague took the full 40 days (I think it's 40 and not 45, but perhaps I'm wrong) her contract was not renewed.


----------



## EMG (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply, it is not going to be very easy I guess as in Europe


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

The maternity leave is nice, but the UAE is really about getting the most out of the people who work there. Part time, flex hours...these ideas are sorta lost of _most_ managers over there. Considering what they shell out to bring an foreigner in to work, it's not in their best financial interests to accommodate beyond the time frame dictated by law.


----------

